
Facebook lurking makes you miserable, says study - BerislavLopac
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/education-38392802
======
mtabini
I have to agree and this is the main reason why I went extreme and deleted my
profile. My life was at a low point and seeing everybody's high point of the
day made it even worse; it was a decision that took less than a second and 90
seconds later my profile was deleted. To be honest, I regret it a bit now.

~~~
1121redblackgo
I was in a similar situation but took a less drastic route that has worked
well for me.

First I posted a quick message about 'going dark' for awhile. I knew it was
going to be a permanent change to stop commenting and posting, but a little
white lie to make it less dramatic seemed fine.

Then I installed an extension that turns the facebook wall into motivational
quotes. It gives interesting quotes, but more importantly it stops the feed
from ramping up my dopamine should I unconsciously stumble back.

After that, I've stuck to only using facebook for its messaging and only
update my profile picture once or twice a year to show i'm alive.

Ever since I've been much happier. All my photos and hard work creating my
profile is still there, prople still know I'm alive and have a place to find
me, and all the addictive cruft and spam is gone from my life! This has worked
extremely well for me and I reccomend it to prople who want to change their
relationship with facebook without deleting their profile.

